# Hà Nội: Vợ đánh chồng dã man giữa phố



## blackberry97 (5 Tháng ba 2013)

*Cộng đồng mạng xôn xao chia sẻ clip vợ đánh chồng ngay trên đường.  Hình ảnh từ clip của người chứng kiến ghi lại cho thấy, vụ việc xảy ra  giữa phố, với sự chứng kiến của khá nhiều người, nhưng không an can  ngăn. *








Hình ảnh vợ đánh chồng dã man​

Mặc  dù người chồng đã cố bỏ chạy, nhưng cô vợ vẫn cố níu áo, thậm chí tát  vào mặt người đàn ông này. Sau hơn 1 phút giằng co, người chồng đã leo  lên xe máy và phóng đi.

Theo như được biết, người chồng bị say  rượu và vụ việc này diễn ra ở ngã rẽ từ đường Văn Cao lên phía đường  Hoàng Hoa Thám, quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

Clip xem tại đây : 





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkZZ6KfnnGc



_ Theo Xuân Quý / VNN_ (nguồn Youtube)


_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (3 Tháng mười 2014)

chuyện gia đình mình mà họ...


----------



## chi_hieu (11 Tháng hai 2015)

cũng may là ngưởi chồng này cũng hiền đó nhoaa


----------

